# Diaglo Must Die



## hong (Dec 14, 2004)

Because, y'know, he so totally should.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 14, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Because, y'know, he so totally should.




you like my avatar.

i save everything.

big brother is watching and all that jazz.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 14, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> *Diaglo Must Die*



I would rather you didn't.  He is our OD&D referee and the only one that knows all the rules.  

Plus he is the only one who has a complete picture of everything going on in the game.  Well, mostly complete.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes, we must invoke the great master and have (who are we killing again? Right... Diaglo) Dee-agloo killed!


----------



## Krieg (Dec 14, 2004)

You mean he's not already dead?!

I would never have guessed.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Hong said:
			
		

> Diaglo Must Die




and so he shall... i predict, within the next 0-60 years.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 14, 2004)

So if/when Hong gets his wish, I call dibs on Diaglo's collection - all that OD&D stuff will look real purty on my gaming shelf...


----------



## Berandor (Dec 14, 2004)

Killing would only lead to Diaglo: Hellfire Expansion. We wouldn't want that.

Trust me.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 14, 2004)

but hong would use Bobafett's Hack/Trainer.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2004)

Hang him!  

No. no, hanging is not for Diaglo!

Hanging is for everybody!    

Okay, can we hang Hong too?

Hang him too!  

Piratecat also!  

Hang him


----------



## Henry (Dec 14, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and so he shall... i predict, within the next 0-60 years.




Since I'm a munchkin DM, I would give him 3d20+10...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

Ya, but those Raise Dead spells will only bring him back again.....


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 14, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> So if/when Hong gets his wish, I call dibs on Diaglo's collection - all that OD&D stuff will look real purty on my gaming shelf...



All of Diaglo's gaming collection on one shelf?

Maybe this one:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL!    You guys are too funny!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 15, 2004)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> All of Diaglo's gaming collection on one shelf?
> 
> Maybe this one:




Hey, good idea...all my stuff might fit on that.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 15, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Hang him!
> 
> No. no, hanging is not for Diaglo!
> 
> ...



 Feh. What are you - civilized? _Real_ men/women/ambiguously gendered beings kill people with axes, or even their bare hands. Tear them apart, I say!


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 15, 2004)

I say when he goes, everybody on EN World gets a pound o' dice.






 And then we can donate the dice that are left to a worthy cause.


----------



## ASH (Dec 15, 2004)

Are you saying we should kill him with our dice...

Hmmm....


Get our your dice bags men we have work to do!


----------



## Algolei (Dec 15, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> _Real_ men/women/ambiguously gendered beings



Thank you for including me finally.

But wouldn't killing diaglo only make him more powerful?  Won't we need some sort of deodorizer afterward?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 15, 2004)

Diaglo must die, if only so that Teflon Billy might live, yes, live on I say! in that northern city in which he lives, Vancouver I think or nearby it, living on and gaming on and watching hockey whenever it comes back, probably never, and just...living!

So who's killing Diaglo again? Somebody's gotta do this here killin after all.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 15, 2004)

There is only one Diaglo. All others are a pale imitation of the real thing. 

If we dice him to death, it will only make him stronger.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2004)

it will make him more powerful than you could possibly imagine?


----------



## Vorith (Dec 15, 2004)

Diaglo can live, Piratecat should be the one impaled by our sword...as should anybody with a cat avatar!!!



                 All the cat people MUST die.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2004)

Mmmm, I say start the Diaglo Must Die Fund! 


The Diaglo MDF needs your help, your donation will ensure a fitting death for Diaglo, who must die, and every penny will bring joy and happiness to those dealing and selling death to Diaglo, who must die.  Please, the loose change in your pocket can provide a lingering and horrible death for Diaglo, who must die, and remember Diaglo must die.  



_The following was brought to you by the Diaglo MDF and any names uses has no relations to any living or dead people. The Diaglo Must Die Fund is a proud supporter of the Diaglo MDF.  _


----------



## Vorith (Dec 15, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Mmmm, I say start the Diaglo Must Die Fund!
> 
> 
> The Diaglo MDF needs your help, your donation will ensure a fitting death for Diaglo, who must die, and every penny will bring joy and happiness to those dealing and selling death to Diaglo, who must die.  Please, the loose change in your pocket can provide a lingering and horrible death for Diaglo, who must die, and remember Diaglo must die.
> ...




lol...that is gold


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2004)

i want Algolei's avatar. he looks like a handsome guy.  can we swap, my doppleganging powers are fading?


----------



## Vorith (Dec 15, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i want Algolei's avatar. he looks like a handsome guy.  can we swap, my doppleganging powers are fading?





yeah he looks like that one "new kids on the block" who had the facial hair.


----------



## francisca (Dec 15, 2004)

Kill Diaglo?  No my friend.  Old Grognards never die, they just hang around cons and message boards complaining about all of these new fangled, nancy-boy rules, just to raise the ire of the young-uns.

After the war, all that will be left will be twinkies, cockroaches, and grognards bickering about blast radii and yields of nukes.  And their minis.


----------



## Eremite (Dec 15, 2004)

Isn't he a lich? Killing him would require destroying his phylactery... which I understand is comprised of three separate books.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Because, y'know, he so totally should.



Are you seriously trying to cheer me up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> Diaglo can live, Piratecat should be the one impaled by our sword...as should anybody with a cat avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the cat people MUST die.



HEY NOW!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree, Diaglo must diet


----------



## Krieg (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> All the cat people MUST die.




Except for Natasha Kinski...she is still just too hot. *purrrr*


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> Piratecat should be the one impaled by our sword...as should anybody with a cat avatar!!!
> 
> All the cat people MUST die.



 I object to that. Cats rock.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by Vorith
Piratecat should be the one impaled by our sword...as should anybody with a cat avatar!!!

All the cat people MUST die.
*******​Kirinke makes a home-made sling-shot gun and starts firing d4's and pewter mini's at Vorith. 
At point blank range.   

Nobody messes with us cat-people. We fight dirty.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> All the cat people MUST die.




You IP has been logged by the FDMA (Feline Dungeon Masters Association). You will receive a visit from our representatives very soon.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 16, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Diaglo must die




"That... was a mistake"


----------



## Nightcloak (Dec 16, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Mmmm, I say start the Diaglo Must Die Fund!
> 
> 
> The Diaglo MDF needs your help, your donation will ensure a fitting death for Diaglo, who must die, and every penny will bring joy and happiness to those dealing and selling death to Diaglo, who must die.  Please, the loose change in your pocket can provide a lingering and horrible death for Diaglo, who must die, and remember Diaglo must die.
> ...




Time for another donation drive.

Maybe we can get small publishing companies to donate prizes to the contributers. Yea! Thats it. Then we can set a silver, gold, and platinum level of donations and what we can accomplish with the funds.  

Time to get the great ENworld enginee rolling again ...


----------



## Vorith (Dec 16, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I object to that. Cats rock.






I object your objection.


----------



## GreyShadow (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> I object your objection.




Denied.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> Diaglo can live, Piratecat should be the one impaled by our sword...as should anybody with a cat avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the cat people MUST die.




Oh, it is ON now! Come get some!

*for background music, cues "Escape" (the theme to the "Romeo Must Die" trailer)*


----------



## Vorith (Dec 16, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Denied.





nope...wrong answer


----------



## Drakeskull (Dec 16, 2004)

*I agree with vorith*

Im going to say I have to agree with vorith. Cats should be run over...........by kids on scooters for added insult.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Dec 16, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Because, y'know, he so totally should.




Diaglo is already bad enough as a _mortal_ threadspammer. I would hate to think what he could accomplish as an undead threadspammer, especially if he were able to drain the threadspamming powers of Nightfall, in which case he would become nigh unstoppable.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 16, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i want Algolei's avatar. he looks like a handsome guy.  can we swap, my doppleganging powers are fading?



That's no avatar, that's my thingy!


----------



## Vorith (Dec 16, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> That's no avatar, that's my thingy!





no...that IS your avatar


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2004)

*Gets pumped listening to Eye of the Tiger*

*Puts on boxing gloves*

I went twenty rounds with Muhammad Ali.
Prepare to be hurt Vorith!


----------



## Algolei (Dec 16, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> no...that IS your avatar



[wailing] NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!  How did my thingy become my avatar?! [/wailing]


----------



## Vorith (Dec 16, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> [wailing] NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!  How did my thingy become my avatar?! [/wailing]





it happens man...it happens


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2004)

*_practices his newfound necro powers_*

Shuzzzammm


----------



## Drakeskull (Dec 16, 2004)

*Vorith went 1/2 a round*

Vorith went half a round with Mike Tyson in his prime. It wasnt looking good for him went he went into rage then Tyson was out with a single punch, then with the money he bought ever diecast miniture that was ever made and had them painted by Julie Bell and Royo.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Run, mates, before he starts to combine OD&D pimping with thread necromancy.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 17, 2004)

Drakeskull said:
			
		

> Vorith went half a round with Mike Tyson in his prime. It wasnt looking good for him went he went into rage then Tyson was out with a single punch, then with the money he bought ever diecast miniture that was ever made and had them painted by Julie Bell and Royo.




Please, everyone I know went a round or two with Tyson and put him away...now King Hippo, there was a mean customer. 

             - Alzrius, who still has both kitty ears


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2004)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Please, everyone I know went a round or two with Tyson and put him away...now King Hippo, there was a mean customer.
> 
> - Alzrius, who still has both kitty ears



'
Body blow... Body blow.... Body blow...


----------



## Felix (Dec 17, 2004)

*Felix walks into this thread and sees exactly what he needs to do. So he walks out...*


*...and back in with safety goggles and a firehose.*

spurt-*splutter*-FRAGGA-*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH*


Ok, nothing to see here. Move along. Move along. I mean it you catphiles! Get on home. Go hock your hairballs somewhere else, please.

Ah- Diaglo, you stay right there....

splutter-_splutter_-FRAGGA-*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH*

Nothing says "Getting Rid of Grognards" like a 500lb pressureized hose!


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2004)

*shakes water off fur off, glares at Felix, gathers up all her catphile buddies and then after a rousing speech, they go and hack hairballs on Felix. Then they hack hairballs all over his most precious belongings. Including his spare set of underwear.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 18, 2004)

What part of MEOW don't you understand, punk?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Dec 18, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> All the cat people MUST die.




Fool! You should not have invoked the wrath of the felines! Diaglo's lifeless corpse lies decaying in a heap at the foot of your stairs, your knife firmly implanted in his back, next to your signed confession. You will be sharing his fate soon enough.


----------



## Felix (Dec 18, 2004)

*Felix sludges his way out of the pile of hairballs with a wicked grin on his face...*

C'mere kitty kitty kitty...

*Takes a jumbo bag of catnip out of his pocket and casts it out to all the vomitous felines.*

Heh. Let's see if you're more pliable when you're _high_! Heh heh heh.


----------



## beeber (Dec 18, 2004)

mmm. . .  catnip

who were we after again?

(finds a warm spot and curls up for a nap)


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Dec 18, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> C'mere kitty kitty kitty...
> 
> *Takes a jumbo bag of catnip out of his pocket and casts it out to all the vomitous felines.*




Me sprays Felix, then straps plastique to his crotch and explodes him, leaving Felix viscera all over the room.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2004)

*eats catnip to heart's content.... 
mmmm catnip. 
*rolls onto back, batting at imaginary mousies


----------



## Felix (Dec 19, 2004)

> Me sprays Felix, then straps plastique to his crotch and explodes him, leaving Felix viscera all over the room.



1d10 days later...

Phew! I knew that phylactery was going to come in handy!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 19, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> 1d10 days later...
> 
> Phew! I knew that phylactery was going to come in handy!



ROFLOL!


----------

